# Cyp Spirit of Violet



## fundulopanchax (May 15, 2010)

I made this cross in 2005 and have first bloom this season. Someone named Voessler beat me to flower and registered it in 2009. I had assumed when I saw the name in the registry last year that it was in reference to a person since nearly all Cyp hybrids are. However, having now seen the flower, I can say that it really does embrace the spirit of the color violet. It is Cyp Gisela x Cyp macranthos, so it has two shots of macranthos and one shot of parviflorum var parviflorum. Both parents were nice in color but neither can hold a candle to Violet - she certainly has made the most of her available gene pool! The flower is larger than Gisela, about the same as most macranthos. The stature of the plant in this, its first blooming year, is more macranthos-like than Gisela, which has much of parviflorum in its posture. 

The flower is so bright that a visitor to the garden today to see the Cyp's remarked when she was still 50 feet away from the shadehouse, "What is that lovely pinkish purple flower, certainly not a Cypripedium?!" I could barely see it from that distance and I knew it was there. She has been propagating Vanda's for more than 40 years and has one named in her honor so she likes bright colors (and orchids since she drove 150 miles to see the Cyp's - and White Flower Farm, which is just down the road from us; oh, and Cricket Hill - the tree peony place that has 8 foot tall tree peonies among their more than 200 varieties on display, also down the road from us). Living near Cricket Hill is also bad for us - we now have more than 40 varieties of peonies and they started to bloom yesterday. I had my pollen brush out today as well as my toothpicks!

Ron


----------



## Jorch (May 15, 2010)

:drool: Great name for such a beautiful cyp!! The color and shape is gorgeous!


----------



## paphreek (May 15, 2010)

WOW!:drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (May 15, 2010)

I want it badly!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2010)

That's a real beauty -- congrats!


----------



## Heather (May 16, 2010)

Mmm, you are in a great spot, Ron! And that bloom is just gorgeous!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 16, 2010)

awesome color! :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (May 16, 2010)

Yes, excellent colour!!! WOW!


----------



## Dido (May 16, 2010)

Really intensive color, 
how big is it about this parents


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2010)

Another winner Ron - too bad you lost the race to register it!


----------



## goldenrose (May 16, 2010)

:clap::drool: AWESOME!!! :drool::clap:


----------

